# Production work



## Jonkou (Mar 9, 2021)

These went to the gallery today. Started making them in the 90s and have refined the process to be very efficient yet still enjoy making them. First pic is the shape abt 5 1/4 x 2 1/8”.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 5 | Creative 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 9, 2021)

Pretty sweet! May have to borrow that

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## trc65 (Mar 9, 2021)

Very nice shape and a great idea. Like Eric, I plan on borrowing this idea!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 9, 2021)

Awesome wood, and brilliant project idea! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 9, 2021)

Interesting. I lime it. Very cool cross section picso we can all see it. 
Does it rock around?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Mar 9, 2021)

Everything they said above. Will echo Marc, thanks for the cross section. Gorgeous creations.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Mar 9, 2021)

Jonkou said:


> These went to the gallery today. Started making them in the 90s and have refined the process to be very efficient yet still enjoy making them. First pic is the shape abt 5 1/4 x 2 1/8”.
> 
> 
> View attachment 204878View attachment 204879View attachment 204880View attachment 204881View attachment 204882View attachment 204885View attachment 204883


Couldn't get more than 1 re action to stay put so. ¹ like ² way cool ³ informative⁴ eye candy

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## phinds (Mar 9, 2021)

Beautiful. How much to you get for them?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 10, 2021)

Everything said above! Very cool!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jonkou (Mar 10, 2021)

ripjack13 said:


> Interesting. I lime it. Very cool cross section picso we can all see it.
> Does it rock around?


Yeah it‘s kinetic in my signature style for a lot of my turned pieces, taken from the umeke form.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jonkou (Mar 10, 2021)

phinds said:


> Beautiful. How much to you get for them?


55% of the selling price. Works out to about $15 per hour plus materials.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Mar 10, 2021)

Wow, those are fantastic pieces John! I see what you mean about keeping the very best wood you've collected over the years. And I see what 30+ year of turning will result in. Tremendous!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 11, 2021)

Those are nice John! Do you have those glass inserts custom made?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Jonkou (Mar 12, 2021)

barry richardson said:


> Those are nice John! Do you have those glass inserts custom made?


Get them from Craft Supplies USA, they’re called confetti lights.

Reactions: Thank You! 2 | Informative 1


----------

